# Park near water close to galena park



## Pipelinetx (Apr 20, 2014)

Next job is in galena park. Looking for nice Rv park near water so I can take the boat out in the evenings. Within 30-45 min of galena park.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

prob. need to head towards channelview or Baytown area. there is one in highlands but don't know the name.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

That one in Highlands is Houston Leisure Resort.

This is a pretty good website to check:
http://rvparkreviews.com/park_map.php?cgid=2799


----------

